# La problemática definición del Fascismo, Parte II (¡Ahora con mas Hitler!)



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

Continuando el hilo que abrí el otro día sobre el Fascismo:




__





La problemática definición del Fascismo


En los tiempos en los que vivimos, la palabra "fascista" se ha convertido en un meme vacío de contenido, un simple insulto utilizado por el progresista para calificar a todo aquel que no piense como él. Pero, ¿qué significa realmente el término "fascismo"? ¿qué es lo que caracteriza realmente a...




www.burbuja.info





Toca completar el análisis hablando de la otra gran ideología "fascista": El NacionalSocialismo.

A la hora de abordar el Nacional Socialismo, en principio no debería haber problemas para aceptar su carácter socialista. Viene implícito en el propio nombre.

Sin embargo, la narrativa oficial se niega a aceptar el carácter socialista del nazismo, y se empeña en presentarnos esta ideología como una ideología capitalista. Hitler solo le puso el nombre de "socialista" para engañar a las masas, pero en realidad no era verdadero socialismo (porque para un socialista, los demás socialismos nunca son verdadero socialismo).

Pero entonces, si el nazismo no era socialista, si no capitalista, nada de lo que Hitler hizo tiene sentido. ¿Por qué iniciar una Guerra Mundial enfrentándose a los capitalistas?

La respuesta que nos da la narrativa oficial es que Hitler estaba loco. Y ya está.

Pero eso no explica nada. Un loco no monta un movimiento político que consigue llegar al poder en un país, y además hacerlo por la vía electoral. Un loco no coge un país arruinado y lo convierte en una potencia militar que estuvo cerca de ganar una Guerra Mundial.

Aceptar que Hitler era Socialista, es la clave para entender el sentido de todo lo que sucedió en el Tercer Reich.


*¿Hitler era de Derechas o de Izquierdas?*

Hitler odiaba tanto el Capitalismo como el Marxismo. A ambos los consideraba parte del plan judío para dominar el mundo, consistente en utilizar el Capitalismo para crear conflictos de clase que propiciaran una Revolución Marxista que destruyera la Civilización e impusiera una Dictadura Mundial Judía.

Hitler se declaraba a sí mismo como Socialista, y declaraba que el Marxismo no era verdadero socialismo. Declarar que los socialismos anteriores no eran verdadero socialismo es una costumbre habitual entre los socialistas desde tiempos de Marx, que comenzó esta costumbre declarando como "socialistas utópicos" a los socialistas que habían existido antes que él.

Por tanto, Hitler no se consideraba ni capitalista ni comunista, si no una tercera vía intermedia, al igual que Mussolini:






(Grupo/Marxismo/Tiranía <-> Individuo/Capitalismo/Libertad) = Ambos controlados por los Judíos.

La particularidad de Hitler es que su socialismo estaba basado en la Raza, en vez de en la clase social (como el socialismo marxista) o en la nación (como el socialismo fascista).

El Socialismo Marxista divide a la gente en clases sociales, después establece que hay una clase social opresora (la burguesía) y una clase social oprimida (el proletariado), y que esta última debe realizar una revolución para destruir a la burguesía e implantar la Dictadura del Proletariado, es decir el Estado de la Clase Obrera, que construirá el Socialismo.

El Nacionalsocialismo divide a la gente en razas, después establece que hay una raza opresora (la judía) y una raza oprimida (la aria), y que esta última debe llevar a cabo una Revolución para destruir a la raza parasitaria e implantar un Estado Racial que construirá el Socialismo.

El sujeto revolucionario para el socialismo marxista es la clase obrera. El sujeto revolucionario para el nacionalsocialismo es la raza aria.


*¿Quién era Hitler?*

Los orígenes de Hitler son mucho mas oscuros que los de Mussolini, lo cual contribuye a alimientar su Leyenda. Mientras que Mussolini fue un militante socialista que adoptó el nacionalismo sin dejar jamás de ser socialista, Hitler parece ser un nacionalista que se convirtió al socialismo.

De Hitler sabemos que era un pintor austríaco que emigró a Baviera, y su nacionalismo alemán queda claro en el hecho de que al estallar la Primera Guerra Mundial eligiera alistarse en un regimiento bávaro en vez de en un regimiento austríaco (aunque también es cierto que previamente había sido rechazado como útil para el servicio por el ejército austro-húngaro). En aquella época no parecía tener fuertes sentimientos antisemitas ni ideas socialistas, tal y como él mismo reconoce en el Mein Kampf. Su superior judío durante la Guerra, Hugo Gutmann, le tenía en gran estima, y fue quien le propuso para recibir la Cruz de Hierro de Primera Clase.

Al acabar la Guerra, Hitler sentía una fuerte aversión por los socialistas, a los que consideraba culpables de la derrota por su puñalada por la espalda. Tras la Guerra continuó trabajando para el ejército como agente infiltrado en las organizaciones socialistas. En este contexto sus superiores le ordenan infiltrarse en el Partido Obrero Alemán, del que a pesar de su nombre nunca oiréis a nadie decir que fuera socialista. Como mucho, veréis una aceptación tímida de que era anti-capitalista. Por lo visto la Inteligencia Militar Alemana, centrada en esas fechas por infiltrarse en las organizaciones socialistas, eligió mandar a Hitler al DAP por capricho.

El DAP, ciertamente, no era un partido obrero de masas, si no un partido elitista de intelectuales, fundado por miembros de la Sociedad Thule. Todo lo que se ha escrito sobre esta gente está centrado en su carácter esotérico-ocultista-arianista, pero por alguna razón a los historiadores no les ha interesado explorar por qué la Sociedad Thule montó un partido dirigido a atraer a los obreros socialistas. Estos intelectuales eran anti-capitalistas y anti-marxistas, y estaban influídos por el pangermanismo, el nacionalismo alemán, pero también por el socialismo alemán previo al Marxismo, tal y como se evidencia de sus propuestas económicas. Pero de esta última parte no escucharéis hablar nunca, porque no interesa.

Es a raiz de su contacto con el DAP, cuando Hitler construye su teoría política, influenciado fundamentalmente por Dietrich Eckart, que ve en Hitler un diamante en bruto al que convertir en el Mesías del Pueblo Alemán. Hitler no menciona en absoluto a Eckart en el Mein Kampf durante su relato sobre la formación del NSDAP. Habla de todo el resto de fundadores del DAP, con cierto desprecio, pero no menciona a Eckart, porque no quiere hablar mal de él, y como figura mesiánica no puede admitir ningún mentorazgo. Pero le dedica la obra.

Hitler no tarda en hacerse con el liderazgo del DAP y refundarlo en el NSDAP. La Historia Oficial nos seguirá diciendo que toda esta gente era "de extrema derecha", y por tanto capitalistas. A pesar de que los 25 puntos del NSDAP, publicados en Febrero de 1920, sean claramente socialistas y anticapitalistas.


*El Programa del NSDAP no defendía el Libre Mercado, si no el Control Estatal de la Economía*

Se nos dice que Hitler era de derechas, que Hitler era capitalista. Sin embargo, el programa que aprobó para su Partido abogaba claramente por el Control Estatal de la Economía, no por la Economía de Libre Mercado.

Echémosle un vistazo:



> *25 puntos del Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero Alemán proclamados un 24 de febrero de 1920.*
> 
> 
> 1) Pedimos la construcción de una Gran Alemania que reúna a todos los alemanes en función del derecho de los pueblos a disponer de sí mismos.
> ...



Como podéis leer, el programa del NSDAP no contiene ninguna medida en pro del capitalismo, si no medidas a favor de supeditar la iniciativa privada al interés de la comunidad y socializar el beneficio privado.

Pero no dejéis que esta declaración de principios socilalistas por parte de los miembros del NSDAP os engañe. Tanto Hitler como los de la Sociedad Thule eran furibundos capitalistas de extrema derecha. Porque eso es lo que os dice la historia oficial, redactada por historiadores socialistas, y punto.

No, mirad, lo siento. A esto no se le llama captialismo. Se le llama socialismo. Un socialismo de base racial, tal y como se establece en el punto 4 (solo los que tengan sangre alemana pueden ser ciudadanos), pero socialismo al fin y al cabo.

Conviene retener en este punto, además de la teoría racial (punto 4), la mención a la necesidad de espacio vital (punto 3). Pasaré a explicar estas dos cuestiones a continuación, comenzando por la teoría racial.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

*La Teoría Racial de la Historia vs el Materialismo Histórico Marxista*

Tanto la concepción marxista de la Historia, como la nacionalsocialista, se basan en una explicación monocausal, con un único elemento recurrente al que se señala como el desencadenante de todo el proceso histórico.

En el caso del Marxismo su visión de la historia es el Materialismo Histórico de Marx y Engels. Según el Marxismo, la Lucha de Clases es el Motor de la Historia. Toda sociedad humana está regida por su régimen económico, sus relaciones de producción, con una clase dominante dueña de los medios de producción, y una clase oprimida. Patricios y Esclavos en el Esclavismo del Imperio Romano, Nobles y Plebeyos en el Feudalismo medieval, Burgueses y Obreros en el Capitalismo contemporáneo. Las contradicciones entre esas clases sociales fundamentales y los cambios sociales provocados por el desarrollo de las fuerzas productivas explicarían el devenir de la Historia.

El Nacionalsocialismo, por su parte, defiende una *lectura Racial de la Historia*. Según el pensamiento de Hitler, existe una raza superior, los arios, que contienen en su sangre el gérmen de la cultura y la civilización. Los pueblos arios crean naciones fuertes, y al hacerlo se expanden, dominando a las razas inferiores y poniendo sus fuerzas productivas bajo su control. Al hacer esto, sin embargo, los arios se acaban mezclando con las razas inferiores, disuelven su sangre, y en consecuencia la nación se debilita y la civilización se colapsa.

Por esta razón, para el nacionalsocialismo es de importancia capital evitar el mestizaje, el cruce racial, la mezcla de sangre, y conservar la pureza racial, ya que de lo contrario la nación se viene abajo.

En este esquema de razas superiores y razas inferiores, los judíos ocupan un lugar especial. Como raza inferior, no aria, los judíos son incapaces de crear civilización, y por tanto incapaces de construir naciones. Pero tienen la particularidad de haber conservado su pureza racial, su identidad como raza. Así, se infiltran en las naciones arias y parasitan a los pueblos civilizados, provocando con ello su declive y su colapso.

Según la teoría racial de la Historia de Hitler, el Imperio Romano se vino abajo porque los arios romanos se mezclaron con razas inferiores (no refiriéndose aquí a los germánicos, por supuesto, si no a las razas orientales y africanas). El Imperio Español se vino abajo por culpa del mestizaje, mientras que en Norteamérica los Estados Unidos prosperaron porque mantuvieron su pureza racial. El Imperio Austrohúngaro, en el que Hitler nació y creció, se colapsó por la presencia cada vez mayor de sangre eslava. Y el Imperio Alemán, por el que Hitler luchó en la Primera Guerra Mundial, se vino abajo por la infiltración parasitaria de los judíos en la retaguardia.

No estoy argumentando si Hitler tenía o no razón. Me limito a explicar qué es lo que pensaba, y a señalar que su Socialismo Racista, al igual que el Socialismo Marxista, se basa en la explicación monocausal de la Historia a partir de un único factor recurrente.


*¿Por qué el Lebensraum? La Contracción de los Mercados*

Ya hemos visto como el programa del NSDAP reivindica la necesidad del Espacio Vital. Pero ¿de qué va esto, y por qué es tan imporante para Hitler? ¿no podría el pueblo alemán conseguir comida simplemente mediante el comercio?

No. Porque Hitler creía en la _Teoría de la Contracción de los Mercados_, que a su vez es un derivado de la _Ley de la Tendencia Decreciente de la Tasa de Ganancia_ de Marx.

Según la _Ley de la Tendencia Decreciente de la Cuota de Ganancia_ de Marx, desarrollada en el Tercer Libro de El Capital, la cuota de beneficio del capitalista tiende a disminuir a medida que la economía capitalista se desarrolla, llegando a un punto en que ésta es tan reducida que conduce al Capitalismo al colapso. Y, por tanto, la Revolución Socialista es una inevitabilidad histórica.

La _Teoría de la Contracción de los Mercados_ especulaba que las naciones industrializadas derivaban su riqueza de la exportación de productos manufacturados, que comercian a cambio de comida, materias primas y dinero. El suministro de importaciones, sin embargo, es finito, llevando a las naciones industrializadas a competir por estos productos. Además, el desarrollo industrial de los países productores de esas materias primas les llevaría a convertirse en exportadores de productos industriales e importadores de materias primas, en vez de importadores de productos industriales y exportadores de materias primas. Por tanto, a medida que se extendiera la industrialización por todo el mundo, el comercio mundial, y con él la economía de libre mercado, estaba condenada al colapso.

Por tanto, para Hitler, el Capitalismo, controlado por la banca judía, estaba condenado a colapsarse. Y entonces se produciría una revolución social en las naciones arias, que llevaría al poder a los marxistas, controlados también por los judíos. Eso llevaría a que la sangre de los pueblos arios se contaminara con la de razas inferiores, destruyendo así las naciones civilizadas y sumiendo a toda la humanidad en la Oscuridad de una Dictadura Mundial Judía.

Para evitar este negro destino, Hitler consideraba que la Raza Alemana necesitaba espacio vital, el Lebensraum, que le permitiera disponer de suficiente territorio como para poder tener las materias primas y la producción de comida suficiente para garantizar su supervivencia. El Comercio conducía al colapso, solo la Autarquía, la autosuficiencia, podía permitir la supervivencia de la Raza Alemana. 

¿Hitler estaba loco? No, Hitler creía que el Capitalismo estaba destinado a colapsarse por exactamente las mismas razones que lo creían los marxistas. La necesidad del Lebensraum se deriva de la concepción socialista de la economía que tiene Hitler.


*Hitler y el Individualismo*

La doctrina Nacionalsocialista tiene un problema de contradicción derivado de la elección de la Raza como criterio para colectivizar y socializar a los individuos. Ese problema es que la Raza, a diferencia de la Clase Social, no es un concepto artificial, si no que es algo que existe realmente.

En su concepción racial del mundo, Hitler no podía ignorar la Teoría de la Evolución de Darwin, con todo el tema de la selección natural y la supervivencia de los mas aptos. Para que la raza se haga mas fuerte, es necesario que los mejores de la raza prosperen y se reproduzcan. Por tanto, Hitler no tenía mas remedio que aceptar la competencia entre individuos como ley natural.

Por esta razón, Hitler da importancia a la personalidad y a la voluntad individual en su pensamiento. No porque fuera liberal, no porque fuera capitalista, si no porque su socialismo es racial, y por tanto no puede negar las doctrinas científicas del evolucionismo.

Así que, a diferencia del socialismo marxista, en el que la iniciativa personal es completamente anulada en favor de la mente colectiva, en la doctrina nacionalsocialista la personalidad individual si que tiene espacio, siempre y cuando esté supeditada al interés del colectivo.

Lo importante aquí es comprender que el interés de Hitler por la personalidad no deriva del respeto por los derechos del individuo, como es el caso del pensamiento liberal. Porque Hitler es muy feliz condenando colectivamente a toda una raza por supuestos crímenes (reales o no) cometidos por una minoría de individuos de esa raza. El interés de Hitler por la individualidad deriva de la personalidad como expresión de la raza, del colectivo.

No existe en el pensamiento de Hitler un respeto intrínseco por la individualidad, si no que este respeto deriva de las necesidades evolutivas del sujeto colectivo: la Raza.


*Hitler y la Teoría del Valor-Trabajo*

El otro día abrí un hilo riéndome de la Teoría del Valor-Trabajo del Marxismo. Si necesitáis que os la expliquen podéis ir a ese hilo.

Relevante para este hilo es remarcar que Hitler, al igual que Marx, también consideraba que las mercancías tenían un valor intrínseco fruto del esfuerzo dedicado a su elaboración, y que por tanto existía explotación en el hecho de que el trabajador fuera remunerado con un salario por debajo del valor de su trabajo. La visión de Marx del capitalista extrayendo la plusvalía al oberero, era compartida por Hitler, para el cual el capitalista judío exprimía la plusvalía al obrero alemán.

A eso es a lo que se refiere el punto 11 del programa del NSDAP, cuando habla de abolir los ingresos no ganados a través del trabajo. Pero de nuevo, por alguna razón, no oiréis nunca a los historiadores oficiales hablar sobre este tema.


*Conclusión de la parte teórica*

Como habréis leído, no he hablado en absoluto de cual fue la práctica de los nazis. Simplemente he hablado de su teoría, expuesta por ellos mismos. Antes de pasar a hablar sobre su praxis, cerraré esta parte citando las palabras de Adolf Hitler sobre su propia concepción de la economía:


*«Somos socialistas, somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual para la explotación de los económicamente débiles, con sus salarios injustos, con su evaluación indecorosa de un ser humano de acuerdo con la riqueza y la propiedad en lugar de la responsabilidad y el rendimiento, y todos estamos determinados a destruir este sistema bajo todas las condiciones» *
Adolf Hitler, discurso del 1 de Mayo de 1927​


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

Ya hemos visto cual era la teoría del Nacionalsocialismo. Ahora veamos la práctica. Veamos que es lo que hizo Hitler cuando llegó al poder.


*La Primera medida económica de Hitler cuando llegó al poder fue cepillarse la Propiedad Privada*

Adolf Hitler fue nombrado canciller de Alemania el 30 de Enero de 1933.

Un mes mas tarde, el 28 de Febrero de 1933, emitió el famoso Decreto del Incendio del Reichstag, en que abolió varios artículos de la Constitución de Weimar.



> *Orden del Presidente del Reich para la Protección del Pueblo y el Estado*
> 
> Sobre la base del artículo 48, párrafo 2, de la Constitución del Reich alemán, se ordena lo siguiente en defensa de los actos de violencia comunistas que ponen en peligro al Estado:
> 
> Los artículos 114, 115, 117, 118, 123, 124 y 153 de la Constitución del Reich alemán están suspendidos hasta nuevo aviso. Por lo tanto, está permitido restringir los derechos de libertad personal, libertad de expresión, incluida la libertad de prensa, la libertad de organización y reunión, la privacidad de las comunicaciones postales, telegráficas y telefónicas. Las órdenes de registro de viviendas, órdenes de confiscación y restricciones a la propiedad también están permitidas más allá de los límites legales prescritos.




Entre los artículos abolidos por este decreto, figuraba el artículo 153 de la Constitución de Weimar:



> *ARTÍCULO 153*
> 
> La Constitución garantiza la propiedad, cuyo contenido y límites fijarán las leyes.
> 
> ...



Así que, aprovechando el incendio del Reichstag, Hitler emite un decreto para garantizar el orden público, en el que cuela sin venir muy a cuento *la abolición del derecho a la propiedad privada*.

A partir de ese momento, el Tercer Reich es libre de apropiarse de lo que le de la gana, cuando le dé la gana, y como le de la gana.

Pero los historiadores socialistas nos dirán, una y otra vez, que Hitler era capitalista, y que su política era favorable a los empresarios alemanes. Con dos cojones.


*El respeto de Hitler por la Propiedad Privada: La nacionalización de la Junkers*

Como parte de su ambicioso programa de rearme, el gobierno de Hitler exigió en 1933 a Hugo Junkers que pusiera todas sus fábricas y negocios al servicio de la producción de armamentos.

Junkers, que solo se dedicaba a la aviación civil y no estaba interesado en la aviación militar, se negó.

Los nazis procedieron a expropiar todos sus negocios en 1934, y poner a Junkers bajo arresto domiciliario acusado de Alta Traición. El pionero de la aeronáutica moriría poco después, en 1935.

El resto de empresarios alemanes entendieron el mensaje. Si querían seguir teniendo empresas, mas les valía obedecer lo que ordenara Hitler.

A partir de ahí, Hitler pudo imponer cuotas de producción, precios, salarios, y todo lo que le dió la gana, controlando en la práctica qué, cuando, cuanto y cómo producían los empresarios alemanes. También podía controlar cómo se distribuía después esa producción. Con Comisarios de Precios vigilando que las tiendas respetaran los precios oficiales, Comisarios de Transporte velando por la distribución de las mercancías, y el sindicato único estatal (el Frente Alemán del Trabajo) velando por el cumplimiento de la legislación laboral.

También hay que comentar que el Impuesto sobre la Renta en el Tercer Reich fue relativamente bajo (13% de media en 1941 frente al 23% en Gran Bretaña), y aun mas para los tramos inferiores en los que tributaban los mas humildes. Pero el impuesto de sociedades, a los beneficios de las empresas, era del 40% en 1939 y alcanzó el 60% durante la guerra.

Hitler bajaba los impuestos a los pobres y crujía a los ricos. Pero recordad, Hitler era capitalista, y estaba a las órdenes de los empresarios alemanes.


*Las "Privatizaciones" de Hitler*

La historiografía oficial nos cuenta que Hitler privatizó empresas, y que por tanto favoreció a los empresarios.

La realidad es que Hitler nunca utilizó el término "privatización" para definir esa política. El término utilizado por los nazis era _*Gleichschaltung*_, co-ordinación. No se trataba de poner la propiedad y el control de la economía en manos privadas, si no de "coordinar" la gestión colectiva de los medios de producción.

La realidad es que Hitler nacionalizó las grandes empresas y luego fue poniéndolas bajo el control de organizaciones dependientes del Partido (como la Organización Todt o el Frente Alemán del Trabajo) o empresarios afines (como Fritz Thyssen, que llevaba donando dinero para el NSDAP desde los años 20, y fue uno de los que propusieron a Hindemburg el nombramiento de Hiter como Canciller).

¿Por qué lo hizo? Ya he comentado antes el tema de Hitler y la inciativa personal. Puesto que Hitler creía en la iniciativa personal, debido al carácter racial de su socialismo, para él era lógico poner la *gestión *de la economía en manos de individuos. Siempre y cuando esos individuos fueran afines al Régimen y obedecieran las consignas del Régimen. Es decir, siempre que esos individuos pusieran su iniciativa personal al servicio del interés del colectivo. Y si no lo hacían, Hitler les podía expropiar cuando le diera la gana.

Lo que hizo Hitler no fue "privatizar", si no organizar la economía bajo estricto control del Régimen. Que los historiadores socialistas digan que Hitler era socialista porque "privatizó" empresas y concedió "subsidios" a esas empresas "privadas", es como cuando Pablo Iglesias decía que estaba cumpliendo la carta financiera de Podemos al donar el excedente de su sueldo a la Tuerka, que era su propia empresa.


*El Incremento del Gasto Público hasta la Quiebra*

Desde 1933, el Tercer Reich se embarcó en un ambicioso proyecto para relanzar la economía alemana a través de planes de rearme, construcción de infraestructuras, y gasto en políticas sociales para elevar la calidad de vida de los alemanes.

Para financiar todo esto, su primer ministro de finanzas, el banquero masón Hjalmar Schacht, se inventa la trama de los bonos MEFO, que fue una maniobra de ingeniería financiera para meterle mano a los ahorros de los alemanes a cambio de una promesa vacía de pago en el futuro, y con ello obtener dinero para llevar a cabo los planes de gasto público de Hitler. El Estado alemán se endeuda con sus propios ciudadanos para financiarse. Hasta aquí, todo correcto.

En 1938, la deuda pública alemana ha ascendido de 10.000 millones de marcos en 1932, a 19.000 millones de marcos. Pero eso es solo oficialmente, porque el Estado debe también 12.000 millones de marcos en bonos MEFO. La deuda pública alemana se ha triplicado durante los primeros 5 años de gobierno de Hitler.

Schacht ya veía venir esto, y por eso a finales de 1937 se produce su choque con Hitler. Schacht le advirte de que no se puede mantener el ritmo de gasto, y es la hora de soltar el acelerador. Hitler se niega, y le sustituye como Ministro de Finanzas por Hermann Göring, que llevará a cabo el Plan Cuatrienal (como los Planes Quinquenales de la URSS, pero un año mas rápidos), en el cual tuvo especial protagonismo el conglomerado Reichswerke Hermann Göring. (Porque, recordad, Hitler fomentaba las empresas privadas... que estaban controladas por su segundo al mando).


*La Huída hacia adelante: El Saqueo*

Tras relevar a Schacht por Göring, para poder seguir sacando dinero, el Tercer Reich recurre directamente al saqueo. Noche de los Cristales Rotos, expolio de los judíos.

Pero esto no bastaba, así que además había que pedir créditos al Reichsbank, del que Schacht era todavía el presidente. Hasta que en Enero de 1939, Schacht informa a Hitler que la capacidad de crédito del Reichsbank ha llegado a su límite. Hitler le propone poner en marcha la máquina de imprimir billetes, y Schacht le presenta un memorándum criticando las políticas inflacionistas como un robo a los ciudadanos, rechazando la moneda fiduciaria, y defendiendo el patrón oro. Hitler le hace dimitir de su puesto.

Pero Hitler sabía que hacer dimitir a Schacht no solucionaba el problema. El gasto en armamentos y el gasto social en los presupuestos del Reich, por separado, ya eran superiores a los ingresos recaudados por el Estado. Además la Deuda Pública seguía creciendo, y con ella los Intereses a pagar.

Así que era la hora de ir a la Guerra, para seguir financiando la construcción del socialismo racial, a costa de saquear a los territorios ocupados. Primero Chequia en Marzo de 1939, luego Polonia en Septiembre 1939, y después, ya conocéis la historia. En los territorios ocupados se expoliaron las riquezas, se confiscó el Oro de los bancos centrales, se les forzó a vender materias primas al Tercer Reich por debajo de su valor real, etc.

Y llegados a este punto os preguntaréis... ¿era necesario que Hitler hiciera todo esto? ¿no podría haber parado de gastar, en vez de montar una Guerra? ¿acaso estaba loco?

Y la respuesta es... Hitler no tenía mas remedio que seguir, *porque Hitler era Socialista.*


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

*¿Pero, por qué Hitler lleva a Alemania a la Guerra? Porque era Socialista*

Llegados a este punto, ¿no hubiera sido mas lógico que Hitler, en vez de ir a la Guerra, hubiera frenado el rearme y el gasto social, para equilibrar los presupuestos?

Eso es, quizá, lo que Hitler hubiera hecho si hubiera sido el capitalista al servicio de los beneficios de los empresarios que nos dice la narrativa oficial, socialista. Si les preguntamos a los historiadores oficiales por qué Hitler entonces se empeñó en seguir con el gasto público hasta quebrar las finanzas del Tercer Reich y luego eligió la huída hacia adelante, los historiadores oficiales nos dirán...

Porque Hitler estaba loco.

Y se quedan tan anchos.

La realidad es que la creencia de Hitler en la Teoría de la Contracción de los Mercados, le obligaba a ir a la Guerra para conseguir el Espacio Vital que su colectivo, la Raza Alemana, necesitaba para construir el Socialismo.

Alemania no podía quedarse en sus fronteras, porque según la teoría económica socialista de Hitler, la raza alemana no disponía de suficiente suelo para alimentarse. Y Alemania no podía simplemente comerciar parte de su producción a cambio de comida y otras materias primas, porque según la teoría económica socialista de Hitler, la demanda de materias primas iría en aumento a medida que los países productores se industrializaran, y por tanto el pueblo alemán estaba condenado a quedarse sin suficientes materias primas para sobrevivir. Y eso conduciría al colapso social, a la instauración del marxismo judío, a la desaparición de la raza aria, y al establecimiento de una dictadura judía mundial.

Si Hitler hubiera sido un capitalista, se habría dedicado a embolsarse el dinero y luego huir con el botín, en vez de montar una Guerra. (Y si hubiera sido un socialista marxista, también).

Pero Hitler no estaba haciendo todo esto para lucrarse, ni para lucrar a nadie. Hitler estaba haciendo todo esto para* salvar el Mundo*. Y para eso, tenía que ir a la Guerra.


*¿Por qué el pueblo alemán apoyó a Hitler? Porque era Socialista.*

La narrativa oficial, socialista, nos cuenta que Hitler estaba al servicio de los capitalistas y sus politicas beneficiaban a los empresarios. Esa narrativa no nos explica por qué la población alemana apoyó a los nazis y luchó por Hitler hasta el final en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, si los nazis en realidad eran cerdos capitalistas.

Los historiadores socialistas nos responderán que el pueblo alemán luchó por Hitler porque los alemanes estaban alienados y fanatizados. Claro, pero los alemanes no se lanzaban en ataques banzai suicidas como hicieron los japoneses. Los alemanes no protagonizaron resistencias suicidas hasta el último hombre sin rendirese, como hicieron los japoneses. Los pilotos alemanes no se lanzaban a morir como kamikaces, como hicieron los japoneses. Hitler no hubiera tenido ningún problema en firmar la Rendición Incondicional, como si lo tenía el Emperador de Japón, que sabía que se jugaba que sus propios generales le cortaran los huevos. Y una vez caído el Tercer Reich, no existió ningún movimiento de resistencia de la población contra los invasores. Una vez desapareció Hitler, los alemanes se olvidaron rápidamente de él.

La realidad es que los alemanes no estaban "fanatizados" por el nazismo. La realidad es que Hitler desplegó toda una red de *políticas sociales *que beneficiaban a la población alemana. La política económica *socialista *del Tercer Reich redistribuía la riqueza entre la población alemana, y por eso la población alemana apoyó a Hitler. Hasta que Hitler dejó de existir, y entonces la población alemana pasó a apoyar a quienes distribuían los dineritos del Plan Marshall.

En _"Hitlers Volksstaat: Raub, Rassenkrieg und nationaler Sozialismus"_ (traducido al Español como "_La utopía nazi: Cómo Hitler compró a los alemanes_") se explica bien todo este tema:


(Portada de la edición en inglés, que nos recuerda que las mujeres son Seres de Luz que jamás apoyarían una ideología abominable a cambio de una paguita).

"_Tras la lectura de los muchos libros que nos hablan de la “locura” de Hitler, de los crímenes del Tercer Reich o de las atrocidades de la segunda guerra mundial, siempre parece quedar en el aire una pregunta inquietante: ¿Cómo pudo suceder? 

He aquí, por fin, un libro que nos da una respuesta lógica y convincente: Hitler y los dirigentes del Reich compraron el silencio y la complicidad de la mayoría de los alemanes a cambio de seguridad y bienestar material. 

*Lejos de la visión tradicional que nos muestra a unas pocas corporaciones empresariales y a dignatarios nazis enriquecidos con la guerra*, este libro –cuya publicación en Alemania ha desencadenado una verdadera conmoción nacional- demuestra documentalmente que el hambre, el pillaje y la expoliación de la Europa ocupada, así como la exterminación de los judíos y el saqueo de sus bienes, *sirvieron, sobre todo, para mantener y asegurar el nivel de vida del pueblo alemán*, que, en su gran mayoría, aceptó una utopía cimentada en el robo, el racismo y el asesinato."

..._

El autor va del rollo autoflagerarse y que culpables fuimos los alemanes por ser cómplices de las atrocidades de los nazis y tal. Yo no voy a entrar a hacer juicios morales, simplemente señalo que la realidad es que el Tercer Reich implementó políticas socialistas redistributivas de la riqueza que beneficiaban a la población alemana. Y la población alemana como no era tonta apoyó a la mano que le daba de comer.


*¿Por qué Hitler no movilizó la industria alemana para la Guerra hasta 1943? Porque era Socialista.*

Una cuestión que surge muchas veces en debates del Foro sobre la época, es el hecho de que el Tercer Reich solo comenzara a movilizar la industria de guerra en serio después de la derrota de Stalingrado.

¿Por qué? Si Hitler beneficiaba a los empresarios alemanes, como dice la narrativa oficial, entonces estos empresarios no deberían haber tenido problemas en empezar a hacer caja fabricando armamento para el Tercer Reich. Parece que la única respuesta sea, una vez mas, que Hitler no lo hizo porque Hitler estaba loco.

¿La realidad? Porque Hitler era socialista y por tanto no quería reducir la calidad de vida de la población alemana redirigiendo la producción de bienes de consumo a la producción de Guerra. Solo comenzó a hacerlo cuando no tuvo mas remedio que aceptar que el Tercer Reich estaba perdiendo el conflicto.


*¿Por qué sucede el Holocausto? Porque Hitler era Socialista*

A la hora de explicar por qué sucedió el Holocausto, la narrativa oficial, socialista, de nuevo recurre al comodín de que Hitler estaba loco. La fórmula magistral que lo explica todo sin necesidad de tener que hacer un análisis en profundidad que descubra la realidad: Que Hitler se cepilló a los judíos porque era socialista.

El Marxismo colectiviza a la población en clases sociales. Establece al Proletariado como la clase social que debe llevar a cabo la Revolución. La Burguesía es una clase social enemiga de la clase social elegida. Los burgueses no son parte del proyecto socialista y por tanto debe ser exterminados de la colectividad. Y para evitar que alguien piense que basta con desposeer a los burgueses de sus propiedades para que así dejen de ser burgueses, los bolcheviques se sacan de la manga el concepto de "Clase Subjetiva", según el cual un burgués aunque no sea objetivamente un burgués porque ya no tenga medios de producción, en realidad sigue pensando como un burgués y por tanto nunca será un proletario porque nunca pensará como un proletario, así que hay que darle paseíllo y punto.

Ya hemos visto como Hitler colectiviza a los Alemanes como parte de una Raza. Los judíos no son parte de la Raza, por tanto no son parte de la Nación, no son parte del Colectivo, y no son parte del proyecto Socialista de Hitler.

Cuando Hitler llega al poder, en cuanto empieza a necesitar dinero para sus políticas sociales en pro del pueblo alemán, ¿a quien expoliar? A los judíos, que no forman parte del pueblo alemán. 1938, Noche de los Cristales Rotos.

Cuando la Guerra avanza y empiezan a faltar recursos para mantener a toda la población, ¿a quien dejar sin medios de supervivencia? A quienes no forman parte del colectivo. A quienes no forman parte del pueblo alemán.

Y llegados a ese punto, matarlos en vez de dejar que mueran de hambre es un gesto casi hasta humanitario.

Simple, lógico y sencillo.

La lógica socialista es lo que permite a Hitler expulsar a los judíos (y a otras nacionalidades) de la categoría de "personas", y por tanto le legitima al Tercer Reich para robarles, encerrarles, explotarles y asesinarles. Igual que el Socialismo es lo que permite a los marxistas expulsar a todo aquel catalogado como "burgués" de la categoría de "persona", y por tanto estar legitimados para robarles, encerrarles, explotarles y asesinarles.

*Y por eso hoy en día los defensores de la narrativa oficial tienen que prohibir por Ley el "Negacionismo del Holocausto"*. Porque los "Negacionistas del Holocausto" señalan agujeros en la narrativa oficial que los historiadores socialistas no pueden tapar sin reconocer que Hitler no era de extrema derecha, si no socialista.


*Pero, ¿por qué Mussolini no hizo lo mismo que Hitler, si también era Socialista?*

Porque el sujeto colectivo del socialismo fascista es la Nación, no la raza ni la clase social. Y según el Fascismo italiano, todos los italianos podían formar parte de la Nación Italiana. Porque el Fascismo italiano es Actualista, y por tanto defiende la supremacía del Libre Albedrío y rechaza que los seres humanos estén determinados por sus circunstancias materiales o biológicas.

Y por eso, cuando Mussolini llegó al poder, *no le sobraba nadie*. Porque todos los italianos podían formar parte de la Nación Italiana.

Por eso sus cifras de represión fueron bajas, limitadas a *individuos*, no a colectivos enteros criminalizados.

A Lenin le sobraban todos los empresarios, los profesionales liberales, los pequeños campesinos, todo el que no fuera un proletario. Porque según el socialismo marxista, los individuos están determinados por sus circunstancias materiales, por su clase social, y por tanto los burgueses y los pequeñoburgueses jamás podrían ser proletarios. Había que exterminarlos.

A Hitler le sobraba todo el que no perteneciera a la raza alemana. Porque según el socialismo racial, los individuos están determinados por su genética, y por tanto los que no tuvieran sangre alemana no podrían jamás ser alemanes. Había que exterminarlos.

A Mussolini no le sobraba nadie. Porque según el socialismo fascista, el individuo está libre de determinismos, y por tanto todos los italianos podían pertenecer a la Nación Italiana.


*¿Nos estás diciendo entonces que hay socialismos buenos y socialismos malos?*

No. Estoy diciendo que hay socialismos malos y socialismos *peores*.

Hay Socialismos, como el de Mussolini, o el de Perón, o el de Keynes, que son malos *porque el socialismo no funciona *y lleva la economía al colapso.

Y hay Socialismos, como el de Marx, o como el de Hitler, que son peores porque además de arruinarnos, *nos exterminan*.

Y el Socialismo Multicultural Feminista de la Diversidad que padecemos hoy en día, pertenece al segundo grupo. Al grupo de socialismos que consideran que *hay gente que sobra simplemente por existir*. Por ser individuos a los que se adscribe a colectivos que no forman parte del colectivo elegido como sujeto de su proyecto socialista. Hombre, blanco y hetero, tres motivos para eliminarte.

De todos modos, mi propósito al abrir este hilo no es discutir sobre la maldad intrínseca del nazismo. Simplemente lo comento para dejar clara mi posición al respecto, por honestidad intelectual, como ya hice en el aterior hilo sobre el carácter socialista del Fascismo.

...

Y eso es todo por mi parte. Pueden rebatirme si lo estiman oportuno, caballeros.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

(reservado)


----------



## SNKO (22 Ago 2021)

Te lo pongo en ecuacion matematica:

Socialismo = Centralizacion del poder por parte del estado = TOTALITARISMO

SOCIALDEMOCRACIA = SOCIALISMO al 50% + LIBERTAD 50%
FASCISMO = SOCIALISMO al 70% + LIBERTAD 30% + CARACTER NACIONAL
COMUNISMO = SOCIALISMO al 100% + CARACTER INTERNACIONAL

El puto FASCISMO es el nombre que le ponen los HDP Rojos en ESPAÑA para confundiar al personal y seguir blanquenado al unico partido que lleva 150 años arruinando a este pais:

1. Largo Caballero: que propicion una guerra civil, oro de moscu.
2. Felipe Gonzalez: Comienzo de la Desindustrializacion.
3. Zapatero: elecciones fraudulentas (11M, por no decir algo mas grave), Narcodictadura, arruinar economicamente el pais (2008, economia Shempions League). Caso de mas corrupcion en toda españa ERE's
4. Pedro Sanchez rendirse al globalismo y arruinar a españa( Marina Abramovich Premio PPASturias)


Ademas y echar tierra a los siguientes hechos:

1. Hitler: Nacional-Socialista (NAZI)
2. Mussolinni: Provenia del Partido Socialista
3. Exponer a Franco como Fascista y no Socialista (Si amegos, franco era socialista).
4. Poner a los comunistas como valedores de la libertad ya que lucharon contra franco (ejem ejem las chekas y el gulag eran balnearios)
5. LA JUDIADA (MASONADA) controla a ambos bandos (LIBERTARIOS + SOCIALISTAS) pero es cierto que prefiero tener mi ORO LIBERTARIO que los papelitos SOCIALISTAS de un ESTADO que me los pueden robar via inflacion.
6. De ningun paraiso LIBERTARIO se ha huido y han tenido que poner vallas.
7. El SOCIALISMO (Totalitarismo) la inventa Marxista. La Libertad no la inventa nadie ya que es inherente al Ser Humano.

8. EL SOCIALISMO es una ENFERMEDAD DEL ALMA


----------



## Burt Lancaster (22 Ago 2021)

Hitler era de izquierdas,igual que Franco y Mussolini.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Ago 2021)

SNKO dijo:


> Te lo pongo en ecuacion matematica:
> 
> Socialismo = Centralizacion del poder por parte del estado = TOTALITARISMO
> 
> ...



Hombre, Franco al menos era consciente de que no sabía de economía, y dejaba esos asuntos en manos de gente que si entendía. Eso le diferencia del socialista habitual, que no entiende de economía pero se empeña en creer que si.


----------



## Gnomo (26 Ago 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> *¿Pero, por qué Hitler lleva a Alemania a la Guerra? Porque era Socialista*
> 
> Llegados a este punto, ¿no hubiera sido mas lógico que Hitler, en vez de ir a la Guerra, hubiera frenado el rearme y el gasto social, para equilibrar los presupuestos?
> 
> ...



¿Y el Estado Novo de Salazar qué características diferenciadas tenía del resto de totalitarismos europeos del siglo XX?


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Ago 2021)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Hitler era de izquierdas,igual que Franco y Mussolini.



Y VOX unos rojazos


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Ago 2021)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Y el Estado Novo de Salazar qué características diferenciadas tenía del resto de totalitarismos europeos del siglo XX?



No lo he estudiado muy a fondo, pero me parece básicamente fascismo italiano con la diferencia de haberse arrimado a Gran Bretaña y por tanto que le dejaran en paz.


----------



## SNKO (26 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y VOX unos rojazos



Asi es los de vox son un poco fascistas, osea socialistas mas nacionalistas. Pero es mejor el fascimo que el comunismo de la PSOE, socialismo + destruccion de toda la identidad


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Ago 2021)

SNKO dijo:


> Asi es los de vox son un poco fascistas, osea socialistas mas nacionalistas. Pero es mejor el fascimo que el comunismo de la PSOE, socialismo + destruccion de toda la identidad



El programa económico de VOX es el mas liberal de todo el espectro parlamentario. Lo admitió hasta Rallo.

No hay nada de socialista en la ideología de VOX, ya que no adscribe a los individuos a colectivos y defiende juzgar a cada individuo por sus méritos, no por sus genitales.

La ideología de VOX no es fascista, es conservadora liberal.


----------



## Gnomo (26 Ago 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No lo he estudiado muy a fondo, pero me parece básicamente fascismo italiano con la diferencia de haberse arrimado a Gran Bretaña y por tanto que le dejaran en paz.



¿Entonces por qué llevas el anagrama de Salazar en tu nick?


----------



## SNKO (26 Ago 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> El programa económico de VOX es el mas liberal de todo el espectro parlamentario. Lo admitió hasta Rallo.
> 
> No hay nada de socalista en la ideología de VOX, ya que no adscribe a los individuos a colectivos y defiende juzgar a cada individuo por sus méritos, no por sus genitales.
> 
> La ideología de VOX no es fascista, es conservadora liberal.



llevo 2 años viendo a los de VOX sin mascarilla. Lo que diga el globalista de rallo me la pela. Aun asi votare a VOX. Pero VOX son socialistas de Manual, lo que pasa que en este pais de comunistas nos parece que son liberales_ a ver si el Buxade te crees ANCAP. 

De primero de pardillo creer que un politico es liberal. El unico que me creo que sea liberal es MIlei y Trumpeta, basicamente pq tenian su vida exa fuera de la politica. 

Abascal lleva chupando de la politica toda su vida, no creo que cuando tenga que eligar entre la libertad o venderse, elija la libertad

Aun asi tienen mi voto.

Que puto asco de pais.


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Ago 2021)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Entonces por qué llevas el anagrama de Salazar en tu nick?



Me sobra el AMR del principio, me temo.


----------



## Gnomo (26 Ago 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Me sobra el AMR del principio, me temo.



mr A (Antonio) salazar


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Ago 2021)

Gnomo dijo:


> mr A (Antonio) salazar



Joder, esa es buena. Me la apunto como teoría alternativa para cuando alguien me pregunte que significa mi nick.

Gracias shur.


----------



## Relisys (21 Sep 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ya hemos visto cual era la teoría del Nacionalsocialismo. Ahora veamos la práctica. Veamos que es lo que hizo Hitler cuando llegó al poder.
> 
> 
> *La Primera medida económica de Hitler cuando llegó al poder fue cepillarse la Propiedad Privada*
> ...



Interesante. No al 100% de acuerdo, pero eso es imposible, pero hay para mi forma de verlo, una exposicion interesante con algunas cuestiones que se enfocan de forma bastante brillante. 

No se si lo tienes pensado, pero personalmente agradeceria una tercera parte con el fascismo español, que desde luego se basaria mucho mas conceptualmente en La Falange y no tanto en un Franco que en mi opinion, no dejaba de ser un gallego pragmatico que "pasaba por ahi" y se creo un regimen bastante peculiar. De hecho que Franco acabase de "Caudillo" no es mas que un capricho del destino, debieron pasar muchas cosas y muy raras para que sucediese.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## Amraslazar (21 Sep 2021)

Relisys dijo:


> Interesante. No al 100% de acuerdo, pero eso es imposible, pero hay para mi forma de verlo, una exposicion interesante con algunas cuestiones que se enfocan de forma bastante brillante.
> 
> No se si lo tienes pensado, pero personalmente agradeceria una tercera parte con el fascismo español, que desde luego se basaria mucho mas conceptualmente en La Falange y no tanto en un Franco que en mi opinion, no dejaba de ser un gallego pragmatico que "pasaba por ahi" y se creo un regimen bastante peculiar. De hecho que Franco acabase de "Caudillo" no es mas que un capricho del destino, debieron pasar muchas cosas y muy raras para que sucediese.



Que Franco acabara de Caudillo fue muy sencillo. Era el general mas joven y mas prestigioso del Ejército, de eficacia probada en la supresión de la rebelión de Asturias. Cofundador de la Legión con Millán Astray. Era el general perfecto para asumir el mando de la única fuerza militar operativa que había en España: El Ejército de África.

Por esa razón el gobierno lo tenía exiliado en Canarias, lo cual le mantuvo al margen de los preparativos del alzamiento, cuyo director fue básicamente Mola. Los que prepararon el alzamiento habían buscado la ayuda de los italianos, pero no de los alemanes. Recordemos que Hitler y Mussolini no eran colegas en Julio de 1936, estaban enfrentados por la cuestión de Austria, donde nazis y fascistas se estaban matando literalmente.

Por tanto, cuando empieza la Guerra, los italianos ya tienen hombres de referencia en España, y Franco no era uno de ellos. Franco necesita un padrino, y Hitler, que quiere meter cuchara en España por el asunto del Wolframio, necesita a alguien a quien apadrinar.

Así que, el hecho de ser el comandante de la única fuerza militar operativa, y el hecho de ser el hombre fuerte de referencia de Hitler, catapultan necesariamente a Franco al mando supremo de los nacionales.

Ahora bien, Franco no era socialista, era un tradicionalista católico. Fascista, a la italiana, era, efectivamente, FE de las JONS. Pero a FE de las JONS la caparon rápidamente con el Decreto de Unificación. Por cierto, poco se habla de la resistencia que presentaron los falangistas a ese decreto. Centenares de ellos fueron detenidos, y Manuel Hedilla fue condenado a muerte, aunque luego le conmutaron la pena.

En mi opinión, el fascismo español no llegó a tener poder real en España. Lo de Franco fue un régimen híbrido con muchas influencias: La base fue el tradicionalismo castrense y católico, y mas adelante la doctrina social de la Iglesia tras el Vaticano II, y cada vez mas influencias liberales y socialdemócratas tras los Pactos de Madrid con EEUU.

Falange era un poco la guardería donde Franco mantenía entretenidos a los niños y a los perros de presa. Su único éxito fue montar el Sindicato Vertical, que acabó controlado por los comunistas porque Falange era un coladero de rojos.

Si alguien se anima a abrir hilos hablando sobre el franquismo, o el peronismo, o el salazarismo, con intención de hacer un análisis racional y no desde el afán por demonizarlos o idealizarlos, por mi encantado.


----------



## Relisys (21 Sep 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Que Franco acabara de Caudillo fue muy sencillo. Era el general mas joven y mas prestigioso del Ejército, de eficacia probada en la supresión de la rebelión de Asturias. Cofundador de la Legión con Millán Astray. Era el general perfecto para asumir el mando de la única fuerza militar operativa que había en España: El Ejército de África.
> 
> Por esa razón el gobierno lo tenía exiliado en Canarias, lo cual le mantuvo al margen de los preparativos del alzamiento, cuyo director fue básicamente Mola. Los que prepararon el alzamiento habían buscado la ayuda de los italianos, pero no de los alemanes. Recordemos que Hitler y Mussolini no eran colegas en Julio de 1936, estaban enfrentados por la cuestión de Austria, donde nazis y fascistas se estaban matando literalmente...



De acuerdo, pero ¿y sin Sanjurjo no muere? ¿Y Mola?


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Sep 2021)

Relisys dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero ¿y sin Sanjurjo no muere? ¿Y Mola?



La muerte de Mola en Junio de 1937 es irrelevante. Franco ya se había convertido en Generalísimo en Septiembre de 1936, apoyado de hecho por Mola, que estaba por debajo de él en graduación. 

Los generales del bando nacional que igualaban a Franco en rango pero le superaban en antigüedad eran Sanjurjo, Fanjul, Goded, Cabanellas, Queipo de Llano y Saliquet. Sanjurjo murió en el famoso accidente. Fanjul y Goded fueron ejecutados por los republicanos tras fracasar en Madrid y Barcelona.

De los tres supervivientes, a la hora de la verdad en el Aeródromo de San Fernando, Queipo de Llano se calló como una puta, Saliquet pasó de meterse en fregados, y Cabanellas se quedó solo protestando. Franco fue elegido prácticamente por incomparecencia de adversarios.

No se que hubiera pasado si Sanjurjo no hubiera palmado en el accidente, pero no es descartable que Franco, que tenía el mando directo de tropas mas importante del bando nacional, se hubiera acabado imponiendo como Generalísimo igualmente. ¿Qué tropas hubiera estado dirigiendo Sanjurjo en Septiembre de 1936? Llega a Burgos y ¿qué hay allí? Las pocas tropas que tiene Mola y que son detenidas en la Sierra de Guadarrama por los milicianos republicanos. Mientras tanto Franco está avanzando a toda mecha desde el Sur, cuenta con el monopolio del apoyo alemán, y es la única esperanza de tomar Madrid.

Habría estado interesante el choque entre Sanjurjo y Franco.


----------



## Von Riné (22 Sep 2021)

@Amraslazar 

Una duda que siempre he tenido. 

Teniendo en cuenta que Mussolini, Hitler.... eran socialistas , entonces ¿Que es realmente un gobierno de "extrema derecha"?


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Sep 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> @Amraslazar
> 
> Una duda que siempre he tenido.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que Mussolini, Hitler.... eran socialistas , entonces ¿Que es realmente un gobierno de "extrema derecha"?



Augusto Pinochet.


----------



## Von Riné (22 Sep 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Augusto Pinochet.



¿Singapur?


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Sep 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> ¿Singapur?



Dictadura con libertad económica, eso es. 

Aunque, si la extrema izquierda es dictadura y economía intervenida, entonces en realidad la extrema derecha sería Juan Ramón Rallo.


----------



## HvK (22 Sep 2021)

Franco también propugnaba y ejecutaba y llevaba a cabo el control de la Economía por el Estado, luego, según la basta lógica de sucnors de estos libegales pacodemierda,era sosialihta, luego era de ijquierdah. Panda de retrasados mentales este centroderecha cateto de libegales vendepatrias y acomplejados.


----------



## Amraslazar (22 Sep 2021)

HvK dijo:


> Franco también propugnaba y ejecutaba y llevaba a cabo el control de la Economía por el Estado, luego, según la basta lógica de sucnors de estos libegales pacodemierda,era sosialihta, luego era de ijquierdah. Panda de retrasados mentales este centroderecha cateto de libegales vendepatrias y acomplejados.



En este mensaje evidencias que tienes exactamente una neurona, que deberías utilizar para no cagarte encima, en vez de para escribir mensajes que no aportan nada.

Si no eres capaz de escribir una opinión de persona, abstente de generar ruido cuando estamos debatiendo entre personas mayores.


----------



## AEM (24 Sep 2021)

cuando fracasa un socialismo siempre dicen de él que no era socialismo auténtico y lo repudian...

Achtung! memoria histórica inside:

Dr. Joseph Goebbels, "Der Angriff" (revista socialista) del 16. julio de 1928. 
Goebbels era el Ministro de Propaganda del Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero Alemán (NSDAP)


“Nosotros somos socialistas porque vemos en él, la unión de todos los ciudadanos, la única manera de mantener nuestra herencia racial y recobrar nuestra libertad política y renovar nuestro estado alemán. El socialismo es la doctrina de liberación para la clase obrera. Promueve el crecimiento de la cuarta clase y su incorporación en el organismo político de nuestra Patria, que se liga indisolublemente a romper la esclavitud presente, recobrando la libertad Alemana. El socialismo no es meramente una cuestión de la clase oprimida, pero si una cuestión de todos, la meta es la liberación del pueblo alemán de la esclavitud. El socialismo sólo gana su verdadera forma a través de una hermandad de combate total con las energías delanteras de un nacionalismo recientemente despertado. Sin el nacionalismo no es nada, solo un fantasma, una teoría no más, un castillo en el cielo, un libro. ¡Con él es todo, el futuro, libertad, la Patria!. El pecado del pensamiento liberal fue sobrepasar al socialismo nacional, creando fuerzas, permitiendo sus energías ir en una dirección contra lo nacional. El pecado del Marxismo era degradar al socialismo en una pregunta de sueldos y estómagos, poniéndola en conflicto con el Estado y su existencia nacional. Comprendiendo estos dos factores, nos permite llegar a un nuevo sentido del Socialismo, que ve su naturaleza como nacionalista, progreso estatal, liberando y construyendo.

El burgués esta a punto de dejar la fase histórica. En su lugar va a venir la clase productiva de trabajadores, la clase obrera que hasta hoy había sido oprimida. Esta comenzando a cumplir su misión política. Esta envuelto en un forcejeo duro y amargo para llegar al poder político, mientras busca ser parte del organismo nacional.La batalla comenzó en el reino económico; y terminará en el político. No es una cuestión de pagos, no solo un tema de las horas de trabajo por día, es mucho mas un problema de la incorporación de una clase poderosa y responsable, para en un futuro, tal vez, transformarse en la fuerza dominante de la Patria.

El burgués no quiere reconocer la fuerza de la clase trabajadora. El Marxismo lo ha oprimido al punto de estropearlo. Mientras que la clase obrera gradualmente se desintegra en el Marxismo, desangrándose, el burgués y el Marxista han acordado en las líneas generales del capitalismo, y ve su tarea ahora para proteger y defenderlo de varias maneras, a menudo disimulado. Nosotros somos Socialistas porque vemos la pregunta social como necesidad y justicia para la misma existencia de un estado para nuestra gente, no una pregunta de barata piedad o como un insulto sentimentalista. El obrero reclama una forma de vivir acorde a lo que el ha producido. No tenemos la intención de mendigar para ese derecho. Ser incorporado al organismo estatal no es solo un problema crucial para el, sino para toda la nación. La pregunta es mas larga que el trabajo diario de ocho horas. Es cuestión de formar un nuevo estado consciente, que incluya a cada ciudadano productivo.

Desde que los poderes políticos actuales no son capaces de crear tal situación, el socialismo debe luchar por ellos. Es interiormente y exteriormente un eslogan luchador. Al mismo tiempo se apunta al burgués y marxista, porque los dos son enemigos jurados del estado de los próximos obreros. Esta dirigido a todos los poderes que amenacen nuestra existencia nacional, y así el Estado NacionalSocialista.

El socialismo es probablemente el único estado que es unido domésticamente y libre internacionalmente. El burgués y el Marxista son responsables por no alcanzar tales metas. No importa cuán nacional y social estas fuerzas se presenten, siguen siendo los enemigos jurados del estado NacionalSocialista. Debemos entonces, romper ambos grupos políticamente. La línea del Socialismo Alemán es filosa, y nuestro camino esta libre.

¡Nosotros estamos contra el burgués político, y para el Nacionalismo genuino!
¡Nosotros estamos contra el Marxismo, pero para el verdadero Socialismo!
¡Nosotros estamos a favor del primer estado Nacional alemán de naturaleza Socialista!
¡Nosotros estamos a favor de los trabajadores alemanes NacionalSocialistas!”

_________
Dr. Joseph Goebbels, in: Der Angriff vom 16. Juli 1928
(Goebbels gab seit dem Juli 1927 auch die Wochenzeitung Der Angriff heraus)


----------



## daesrd (4 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En _"Hitlers Volksstaat: Raub, Rassenkrieg und nationaler Sozialismus"_ (traducido al Español como "_La utopía nazi: Cómo Hitler compró a los alemanes_") se explica bien todo este tema:



Se puede descargar en pdf free ?


----------



## Amraslazar (5 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Se puede descargar en pdf free ?



Si, aquí:


https://www.libronube.com/descargar-la-utopia-nazi-gotz-aly/33238/


----------



## daesrd (5 Nov 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Si, aquí:
> 
> 
> https://www.libronube.com/descargar-la-utopia-nazi-gotz-aly/33238/



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Amraslazar (11 Feb 2022)

Y lo hacen porque se lo permiten los gobernantes, que son los que eligieron apuntarse a la trama ponzi de la máquina de los billetitos, los que eligieron endeudarse porque ya pagará el siguiente, y los que eligieron obligar a las cajas y pequeños bancos a fusionarse para convertirse en conglomerados mastodónticos y obligar a los ciudadanos a tener cuenta bancaria en ellos.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Feb 2022)

Hitler y toda su política se basaba en una cosa pura y dura. Que era prepararse para la guerra inevitable con los aliados y con la Unión sovietica.


Sino se comprende esto, no vas comprender jamás lo que hicieron, el programa economico, ni nada de lo que hizo Hitler. Sobre todo uno tiene que entender en el tiempo en el que vivieron. No ver esa historia con la lupa actual y con el sistema economico y social actual. Que es resultante del mundo impuesto por el unico ganador de la 2 GM que fue USA. Quien hizo u obligo a aplicar su sistema social,economico en todo occidente tras su victoria en la 2 GM, que era totalmente diferente al que vivimos actualmente.

Recuerda que estas en un mundo donde dos grandes imperios controlan casi todas las materias primas mundiales, seguidos por la emergente USA que no le interesa ese sistema economico de estos grandes imperios del siglos XIX . Por lo tanto tras una primera guerra mundial donde quedaron agotados todos sabian que iban a ir si o si a una segunda. Alemania no podia sobrevivir economicamente en ese sistema economico como demostraron sus crisis economicas y se lanzo al todo por el todo, para hacer el unico imperio que tenia capacidades para hacerlo. Que es un imperio continental con recursos en este de Europa. Sabemos que acabo fracasando.


No que no te cuentan es que la victoria de USA permitio acabar con el sistema Imperial economico de Francia e Inglaterra. Y permitio un sistema economico abierto sin colonias que beneficio principalmente a los paises del eje que lo que buscaban eran recursos naturales y clientes que tenian los antiguos imperios. Incluida la salida de aranceles, liberalización,etc... permitio a Alemania actual lo que ambicionaba Hitler, que es convertirse en el Hegemon de Europa(Subordinada a USA) gracias un mercado abierto continental. Que abrio y permitio a la industria Alemana surtir a toda Europa. Un sueño que ni Hitler soño. Dominar Europa economica y politicamente gracias a un invento como la union Europea.

Cosas curiosas de la historia. Lo que USA les quito, se lo acababo dando a la larga.


----------



## Amraslazar (11 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hitler y toda su política se basaba en una cosa pura y dura. Que era prepararse para la guerra inevitable con los aliados y con la Unión sovietica.



Efectivamente. Es importante comprender que el objetivo de Hitler desde el minuto 1 era ir a la Guerra.



Von Rudel dijo:


> Alemania no podia sobrevivir economicamente en ese sistema economico como demostraron sus crisis economicas y se lanzo al todo por el todo, para hacer el unico imperio que tenia capacidades para ello. Que es un imperio continental con recursos en este de Europa. Sabemos que acabo fracasando.



Efectivamente, Hitler **pensaba** que Alemania no podía sobrevivir sin espacio vital que le proporcionara el suelo cultivable y las materias primas para poder ser autosuficientes y autárquicos sin necesidad de recurrir al comercio. Y por eso desde el minuto 1 su objetivo era ir a la Guerra.

Lo cual no significa que Hitler tuviera razón. Las crisis económicas de la República de Weimar no tuvieron nada que ver con la falta de materias primas, y muchos países europeos como Noruega o Suecia prosperaron en el Siglo XIX sin tener colonias y alcanzando niveles de calidad de vida superiores a otras naciones europeas que si tenían imperios coloniales.

Pero, es importante comprender que Hitler no estaba loco, si no que actuó siguiendo una lógica compartida por mucha gente de su tiempo, socialistas y no socialistas. Y que todavía hoy en dia comparten algunos, como se evidencia en cualquiera de los innumerables hilos sobre la crisis de Ucrania.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Efectivamente. Es importante comprender que el objetivo de Hitler desde el minuto 1 era ir a la Guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te digo, que tienes que verte en el momento y la mentalidad.


Recuerdo que Alemania sobrevivia a la 1 GM a base de una deuda impagable,un imperiflación galopante, a competir con mayores costes que sus competidores, y una amenaza constante a que los Franceses volvieran a entrar a Alemania a saquearla como hicieron en le Ruhn para pagar "las deudas". Y todo esto sabiendo que tarde o temprano te van invadir o los occidentales o la URSS, como le pasa a Ucrania con Rusia actual, como un ejemplo desafortunado pero cercano. En este concepto la guerra era inevitable y mas con los conceptos cientificos culturales que se aplicaban en ese momento en el mundo que son distintos en aquellos tiempos. Porque Hitler sabía que tarde o temprano iba a ser la contención de la URSS que aspiraban los aliados, o cuando fuera lo suficientemente fuerte lo iban a aplastar economicamente el imperio anglo- Frances. 

Mapa 2 GM.






Mapa 1 GM







Como se ve en el mapa, la 1 y 2 GM son casi calcadas en territorios y aliados enfrentados. Eso dice mucho de lo que se esperaba de la guerra.


Discrepo lo de las colonias, y que prosperasen. Ten en cuenta que Noruega era el pais mas pobre de occidente hasta que descubrio petroleo en el mar del norte. O Suecia otro tanto, aun así es un gran pais con poca población


Como vemos es un erial, al estilo Australia.






Después existian paises colchon y titeres para para que se creara un hegemon en Europa. Como fuera la misma alemania, o como crearon a Polonia. Que aun así era un pais agricola a años luz de una España, que era poca cosa industrialmente, y otros tantos paises. de los cuales se les podía cortar las materias primeras como extorsión para que entren por el aro. Como hace Rusia con el gas, o los moros con la Gasolina.

Te recuerdo que Alemania sufrio una hambruna terrible durante la 1 GM y en años posteriores debido al bloqueo aliado. Tenemos que entender todo en su contesto. Lo que pasa es que la propaganda aliada y la historia estan mitificadas y sesgadas de un lado. Como pasa en parte con la URSS o la Rusia actual. Tenemos que ver el punto del vista del otro bando, porque ahora mismo y desde hace muchas decadas estamos en el bando aliado.


----------



## Amraslazar (11 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Te digo, que tienes que verte en el momento y la mentalidad.



Precisamente. Lo cual no significa que esa mentalidad de imprimir papelitos y obsesionarse con los monopolios coloniales para garantizarse el suministro de materias primas fuera correcta. Pero efectivamente Hitler no descubrió nada nuevo pensando en términos de la teoría de contracción de mercados, porque eso ya lo defendía hasta Karl Marx.



Von Rudel dijo:


> Recuerdo que Alemania sobrevivia a la 1 GM a base de una deuda impagable,un imperiflación galopante, a competir con mayores costes que sus competidores, y una amenaza constante a que los Franceses volvieran a entrar a Alemania a saquearla como hicieron en le Ruhn para pagar "las deudas". Y todo esto sabiendo que tarde o temprano te van invadir o los occidentales o la URSS, como le pasa a Ucrania con Rusia actual, como un ejemplo desafortunado pero cercano. En este concepto la guerra era inevitable



La inflación galopante alemana no se debe a competir con mayores costes, si no a que ya desde antes de la Guerra se dedican a imprimir marcos sin respaldo en Oro, y durante la Guerra lo siguen haciendo a saco. Que por otra parte es lo que hicieron todos menos Estados Unidos, pero Alemania encima pierde la Guerra y además de su deuda tiene que pagar reparaciones a los vencedores.

Inflación sufrieron todos los contendientes, la Libra y el Franco también se fueron a la mierda, pero no tanto como el Marco porque ademas de la deuda no tenian que pagar también reparaciones de Guerra. Y el acreedor de los vencedores, EEUU, se tomaba lo de cobrar con calma, mientras que Francia si que presionaba a Alemania para que pagara las reparaciones a toda mecha.

De hecho la razón por la que Hitler no es invadido inmediatamente en 1933 tras repudiar las reparaciones de Guerra, es porque EEUU le ha congelado el pago de la deuda a Gran Bretaña y Francia para que no se vayan a la mierda por la crisis del 29, y éstos ya no tienen presion por obtener dinero de Alemania para pagar lo suyo.

La razón por la que Hitler pensaba que la guerra era inevitable, es que en su mente era una cuestión de supervivencia para Alemania obtener el espacio vital, si no lo lograba Alemania moría como nación y como raza. Y las razones de que pensara así es porque creía en la teoría de la contracción de los mercados, que se consideraba vigente y válida en la época (después la realidad ha demostrado que no lo era), y que ya he explicado en el OP.


----------



## Thuma Dree (11 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Y lo hacen porque se lo permiten los gobernantes, que son los que eligieron apuntarse a la trama ponzi de la máquina de los billetitos, los que eligieron endeudarse porque ya pagará el siguiente, y los que eligieron obligar a las cajas y pequeños bancos a fusionarse para convertirse en conglomerados mastodónticos y obligar a los ciudadanos a tener cuenta bancaria en ellos.



Más que permitírselo... es que los gobiernos nos OBLIGAN a participar en esa trama de mierda usando su divisa de mierda. Vamos, la definición más pura de socialismo, que infinidad de idiotas confunden con capitalismo salvaje o "neoliberalismo"


----------



## Meerkat (2 Abr 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Hitler era de izquierdas,igual que Franco y Mussolini.



Liberales no eran ...


----------



## Nicors (25 Ago 2022)

Psicopatografía de Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





@Amraslazar


----------



## Amraslazar (25 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Psicopatografía de Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es interesante, pero el propio artículo no deja de admitir constantemente que solo son conjeturas, y que no hay indicios materiales sólidos para hacer un diagnóstico.

Particularmente descartables me parecen todas las teorías que atribuyen su odio a los judíos a algún tipo de trastorno paranoide. Como he explicado en este hilo, su odio al judaismo tiene una base lógica, racional, con la que podemos estar o no de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser una conclusión basada en un proceso de razonamiento a partir de ideas muy extendidas en la sociedad occidental de su época.

Otras teorías le atribuyen trastornos mentales debido al abuso de drogas. Con estas teorías estoy de acuerdo, pero solo a partir de la parte final de la guerra, cuando Hitler empezó a funcionar a base de cócteles de pastillas matutinas.

Hitler no deja de ser un producto de su tiempo. La idea de que Alemania perdió la Gran Guerra por culpa de una puñalada por la espalda de los judíos, no es suya, era hegemónica en la Alemania de su época. Millones de alemanes que habían vertido su sangre en las trincheras y que habían visto morir a sus familiares y amigos, a menudo de forma horrible, necesitaban psicológicamente una justificación para la derrota. La idea de que una Nación necesita acceso a materias primas para sobrevivir era compartida por todos los estadistas de la época del Imperialismo decimonónico. Y el socialismo, tampoco lo inventó Hitler.

Personalmente, opino que a Hitler quien lo "creó" fue Dietrich Eckart. En mi opinión personal, fue Eckart quien vió en él al diamante en bruto que podía convertirse en el Líder Mesiánico del Pueblo Alemán. Es a raiz de encontrarse con Eckart cuando Hitler asume su personalidad de caudillo mesiánico. Y Hitler era muy consciente del poder y la importancia de la propaganda, y de la necesidad por tanto de proyectarse a sí mismo públicamente como una figura mesiánica. Su imagen pública era una actuación. Diagnosticar a Hitler a partir de su imagen pública, es como diagnosticar a Jack Nicholson a partir de los personajes que interpreta en sus películas.

Lo que no sé, y nunca podremos saber, es si Hitler 1) era un actor que acabó devorado por su personaje (como Bela Lugosi, que acabó asumiendo la presonalidad de Drácula), 2) interpretaba a un pesonaje y nunca se lo creyó, o 3) se lo creyó desde el principio. Personalmente opino que fue lo primero, a medida que iba ganando poder y las cosas le iban saliendo bien fue creyéndose mas su personaje. Pero acabar adquiriendo megalomanía y narcisismo cuando te estás follando el tablero de juego por las cuatro esquinas me parece una respuesta psicológica de lo mas normal.


----------



## Bender32 (25 Ago 2022)

SNKO dijo:


> Meh



Lo unico positivo de los tarados fachonazis,es que sois muy tontos.

1. La primera característica de un Ur-Fascismo *es el culto de la tradición*. El tradicionalismo es más antiguo que el fascismo. (...)


2. El tradicionalismo implica el rechazo del modernismo. Tanto los fascistas como los nazis adoraban la tecnología, mientras que los pensadores tradicionalistas suelen rechazar la tecnología como negación de los valores espirituales tradicionales. Sin embargo, a pesar de que el nazismo estuviera orgulloso de sus logros industriales, su aplauso a la modernidad era sólo el aspecto superficial de una ideología basada en la «sangre» y la «tierra» (Blut und Boden). El rechazo del mundo moderno se camuflaba como condena de la forma de vida capitalista, pero concernía principalmente a la repulsa del espíritu del 1789 (o del 1776, obviamente). *La Ilustración, la edad de la Razón, se ven como el principio de la depravación moderna. En este sentido, el Ur-Fascismo puede definirse como «irracionalismo». *


3. El *irracionalismo *depende también del culto de la acción por la acción. La acción es bella de por sí, y, por lo tanto, debe actuarse antes de y sin reflexión alguna. Pensar es una forma de castración. Por eso la cultura es sospechosa en la medida en que se la identifica con actitudes críticas. Desde la declaración atribuida a Goebbels («cuando oigo la palabra cultura, echo la mano a la pistola») hasta el uso frecuente expresiones como «cerdos intelectuales», «estudiante cabrón, trabaja de peón», «muera la inteligencia», «universidad, guarida de comunistas»,* la sospecha hacia el mundo intelectual ha sido siempre un síntoma de Ur-Fascismo. *

El mayor empeño de los intelectuales fascistas oficiales consistía en acusar a la cultura moderna y a la _intelligentsia _liberal de haber abandonado los valores tradicionales.


4. *Ninguna forma de sincretismo puede aceptar el pensamiento crítico*. El espíritu crítico opera distinciones, y distinguir es señal de modernidad. En la cultura moderna, la comunidad científica entiende el desacuerdo como instrumento de progreso de los conocimientos. Para el Ur-Fascismo, el desacuerdo es traición. 


5. El desacuerdo es, además, un signo de diversidad. El Ur-Fascismo crece y busca el consenso explotando y exacerbando el natural miedo de la diferencia. *El primer llamamiento de un movimiento fascista, o prematuramente fascista, es contra los intrusos.* El Ur-Fascismo es, pues, racista por definición. 


6. *El Ur-Fascismo surge de la frustración individual o social. Lo cual explica por qué una de las características típicas de los fascismos históricos ha sido el llamamiento a las clases medias frustradas, desazonadas, por alguna crisis económica o humillación política, asustadas* por la presión de los grupos sociales subalternos. En nuestra época, en la que los antiguos «proletarios» se están convirtiendo en pequeña burguesía (y los lumpen se autoexcluyen de la escena política), el fascismo encontrará su público en esta nueva mayoría. 



7. *A los que carecen de una identidad social cualquiera, el Ur-Fascismo les dice que su único privilegio es el más vulgar de todos, haber nacido en el mismo país*. Es éste el origen del «nacionalismo». Además, los únicos que pueden ofrecer una identidad a la nación son los enemigos. *De esta forma, en la raíz de la psicología Ur-Fascista está la obsesión por el complot, posiblemente internacional*. Los secuaces deben sentirse asediados. La manera más fácil para hacer que asome un complot es apelar a la xenofobia. Ahora bien, *el complot debe surgir también del interior: *los judíos suelen ser el objetivo mejor, puesto que presentan la ventaja de estar al mismo tiempo dentro y fuera. En América, el último ejemplo de la obsesión del complot está representado por el libro _The New World Order _de Pat Robertson. 




​8. *Los secuaces deben sentirse humillados *por la riqueza ostentada y por la fuerza de los enemigos. Cuando era niño, me enseñaban que los ingleses eran el «pueblo de las cinco comidas»: comían más a menudo que los italianos, pobres pero sobrios. Los judíos son ricos y se ayudan mutuamente gracias a una red secreta de recíproca asistencia. *Los secuaces, con todo, deben estar convencidos de que pueden derrotar a los enemigos. De este modo, gracias a un continuo salto de registro retórico, los enemigos son simultáneamente demasiado fuertes y demasiado débiles*. Los fascismos están condenados a perder sus guerras, porque son incapaces constitucionalmente de valorar con objetividad la fuerza del enemigo. 


9. Para el Ur-Fascismo n*o hay lucha por la vida, sino más bien, «vida para la lucha*». El pacifismo es entonces colusión con el enemigo; el pacifismo es malo porque la vida es una guerra permanente. Esto, sin embargo, lleva consigo un complejo de Harmaguedón: puesto que los enemigos deben y pueden ser derrotados,* tendrá que haber una batalla final, de resultas de la cual el movimiento obtendrá el control del mundo. Una solución final de ese tipo implica una sucesiva era de paz, una Edad de Oro que contradice el principio de la guerra permanente. *Ningún líder fascista ha conseguido resolver jamás esta contradicción. 

10. *El elitismo es un aspecto típico de toda ideología reaccionaria, en cuanto fundamentalmente aristocrático*. En el curso de la historia, todos los elitismos aristocráticos y militaristas han implicado el desprecio por los débiles.* El Ur-Fascismo no puede evitar predicar un «elitismo popular». Cada ciudadano pertenece al mejor pueblo del mundo, los miembros del partido son los ciudadanos mejores, cada ciudadano puede (o debería) convertirse en miembro del partido pero no puede haber patricios sin plebeyos. El líder, que sabe perfectamente que su poder no lo ha obtenido por mandato, sino que lo ha conquistado con la fuerza, sabe también que su fuerza se basa en la debilidad de las masas, tan débiles que necesitan y se merecen un «dominador*». Puesto que el grupo está organizado jerárquicamente (según un modelo militar), todo líder subordinado desprecia a sus subalternos, y cada uno de ellos desprecia a sus inferiores. Todo ello refuerza el sentido de un elitismo de masa. 


11. *En esta perspectiva, cada uno está educado para convertirse en un héroe. En todas las mitologías, el «héroe» es un ser excepcional, pero en la ideología Ur-Fascista el heroísmo es la norma. Este culto al heroísmo está vinculado estrechamente con el culto a la muerte*: no es una coincidencia que el lema de los falangistas fuera «¡Viva la muerte!». A la gente normal se le dice que la muerte es enojosa, pero que hay que encararla con dignidad; a los creyentes se les dice que es una forma dolorosa de alcanzar una felicidad sobrenatural. El héroe Ur-Fascista, en cambio, aspira a la muerte, anunciada como la mejor recompensa de una vida heroica. El héroe Ur-Fascista está impaciente por morir, y en su impaciencia, todo hay que decirlo, más a menudo consigue hacer que mueran los demás. 


12. Puesto que tanto la guerra permanente como el heroísmo son juegos difíciles de jugar, el Ur-Fascista transfiere su voluntad de poder a cuestiones sexuales. Éste es el origen del machismo (que implica desdén hacia las mujeres y una condena intolerante de costumbres sexuales no conformistas, desde la castidad hasta la homosexualidad). Y puesto que también el sexo es un juego difícil de jugar, el héroe Ur-Fascista juega con las armas, que son su Ersatz fálico: *sus juegos de guerra se deben a una invidia penis permanente. *


13. El Ur-Fascismo se basa en un «populismo cualitativo». En una democracia los ciudadanos gozan de derechos individuales, pero el conjunto de los ciudadanos sólo está dotado de un impacto político desde el punto de vista cuantitativo (se siguen las decisiones de la mayoría).* Para el Ur-Fascismo los individuos en cuanto individuos no tienen derechos, y el «pueblo» se concibe como una cualidad, una entidad monolítica que expresa la «voluntad común»*. Puesto que ninguna cantidad de seres humanos puede poseer una voluntad común, *el líder pretende ser su intérprete. Habiendo perdido su poder de mandato, los ciudadanos no actúan, son llamados sólo pars pro toto a desempeñar el papel de pueblo. El pueblo, de esta manera, es sólo una ficción teatral*. Para poner un buen ejemplo de populismo cualitativo, ya no necesitamos Piazza Venezia o el estadio de Nuremberg. *En nuestro futuro se perfila un populismo cualitativo Televisión o Internet, en el que la respuesta emotiva de un grupo seleccionado de ciudadanos puede ser presentada o aceptada como la «voz del pueblo». En razón de su populismo cualitativo, el Ur-Fascismo debe oponerse a los «podridos» gobiernos parlamentarios*. Una de las primeras frases pronunciadas por Mussolini en el parlamento italiano fue: «Hubiera podido transformar esta aula sorda y gris en un xivac para mis manipulas». De hecho, encontró inmediatamente un alojamiento mejor para sus manípulos, pero poco después liquidó el parlamento. Cada vez que un político arroja dudas sobre la legitimidad del parlamento porque no representa ya la «voz del pueblo», podemos percibir olor de Ur-Fascismo. 



14. El U*r-Fascismo habla la «neolengua». La «neolengua» fue inventada por Orwell en 1984, como lengua oficial del Ingsoc, el socialismo inglés, pero elementos de Ur-Fascismo son comunes a formas diversas de dictadura. Todos los textos escolares nazis o fascistas se basaban en un léxico pobre y en una sintaxis elemental, con la finalidad de limitar los instrumentos para el razonamiento complejo y crítico*









Los 14 síntomas del fascismo eterno


El Ur-Fascismo puede volver con las apariencias más inocentes. Nuestro deber es desenmascararlo y apuntar con el índice sobre cada una de sus formas nuevas, cada día, en cada parte del mundo. Libertad y liberación son una tarea que no acaba nunca




ctxt.es


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2022)

Interesante hilo, como lo lean los progres les da un ictus. Estamos en lo de siempre, los que apuestan por el individuo que no sea controlado por el estado y el estado que lo controle todo, en este país vamos directos a que el estado lo controlo todo, todos aplauden, lo curioso es que si te opones te dicen facha. La UE al final cumplirá el sueño socialista en todas sus variantes en lo que se refiere al control social, que es lo que ha ocurrido siempre en la humanidad, unos pocos mandan, el resto obedece, ahora nos engañan con el voto, la ilusión de que participamos en decisiones pero es todo pura ilusión.


----------



## Nicors (25 Ago 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Es interesante, pero el propio artículo no deja de admitir constantemente que solo son conjeturas, y que no hay indicios materiales sólidos para hacer un diagnóstico.
> 
> Particularmente descartables me parecen todas las teorías que atribuyen su odio a los judíos a algún tipo de trastorno paranoide. Como he explicado en este hilo, su odio al judaismo tiene una base lógica, racional, con la que podemos estar o no de acuerdo, pero no deja de ser una conclusión basada en un proceso de razonamiento a partir de ideas muy extendidas en la sociedad occidental de su época.
> 
> ...



Hitler es un producto de su tiempo y un lugar, pensemos que el soviet se proclamó en Baviera antes del ascenso del Fhurer. Yo ya lo he puesto pero para recordar









República Soviética de Baviera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





El soviet se combatió con el ejército y con Freikorps que son las génesis del movimiento nazi, por lo que tampoco se puede decir sea un invento del austriaco.

En cuanto a si estaba loco o no me gustaría saber que opinaba Franco sobre el.


----------



## Amraslazar (25 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hitler es un producto de su tiempo y un lugar, pensemos que el soviet se proclamó en Baviera antes del ascenso del Fhurer. Yo ya lo he puesto pero para recordar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente Hitler fue diputado en la República Soviética de Baviera, y hay fotografías y filmaciones del funeral de Kurt Eisner en el que se le reconoce como asistente. Hay indicios, por tanto, de que tuvo una fase comunista, en 1918-19. Y por el tono en el que Hitler escribe ciertas cosas en el Mein Kampf sobre las organizaciones comunistas, parece que efectivamente estuvo dentro de una organización comunista y conocía bien como pensaban y funcionaban los comunistas, por haber sido uno de ellos. Probablemente fue por la moda del momento, no es algo especial, pero es curioso cómo la historiografia se esfuerza en tapar e ignorar este dato.

Ni el ejército ni los freikorps son la genesis del movimiento nazi. Los freikorps luchaban a las órdenes de Friedrich Ebert (SPD) y su gobierno, es decir a favor de los socialdemócatas de la República de Weimar. Hitler se apropió de su legado años después de que los freikorps hubieran sido desmovilizados por el gobierno. Y teniendo en cuenta que media juventud alemana pasó por los freikorps, no es raro que muchos nazis hubieran participado en ellos.

Respecto al ejército, fue precisamente la única institución de Alemania que Hitler nunca llegó a controlar. Desde su llegada a la Cancilleria en 1933 hasta su suicidio en 1945, lo que Hitler siempre temió fue un complot del ejército, porque era la única fuerza interna que podía derrocarle.


----------

